# Learning Project....with pics



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

:blink::w00t::laughing:


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

man you guys are brutal :w00t:


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Just for all the razzin I will post pics after I acid etch! :w00t:


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Marvin,

Can I ask a favor? (Well, duh, I CAN ask :whistling - more to the point will you CONSIDER doing a favor?)

When you posted your three pictures, I see them side by side, which means I have to scroll (with the scroll bar, ie pain in the a$$) to read each long post.

If you could place your pictures vertically one on TOP of each other, then I need only use my mouse's scroll wheel (much simpler).

You COULD actually go back and edit that second post and place the pictures vertically.

Thanks, I have a feeling others would appreciate it also.

-Bill


----------



## Rich Turley (Apr 9, 2005)

I see them stacked vertically just fine.

Rich


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

Rich Turley said:


> I see them stacked vertically just fine.
> 
> Rich


Me too!


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

Me three:whistling


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Your alone on the side by side thing....it's your browser, I see them top to bottom too.

Anyway......Here is a pic of the paint, and primer.

and a pic of the porch acid washed......:w00t:.....it might look like a previous pic! :laughing::whistling

and since I can put 3 pics.....I threw in a pic of some old World Series tickets I got..............:laughing:


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

After lunch I am gonna go back and get a coat of primer on, after the water dries up. And I will post a few pics of it primed.



LMAO..........Was just reading the can of bonding primer!.........It dries clear......so I don't need to take a pic of this step......lol...just use the same one again.....

Just kiddin.....It goes on milky, and dries clear...so I can snap a pic before it dries.

You know the feeling you get when you take a drink of your Coke you just got from Wendy's.........only to realize they gave you sweet tea! Well that how I feel now......I thought they were getting the solid stain not the semi transparent. Had to explain the difference on the way it was gonna look when I was done. I think this will look better than the solid stain. We will see.

Still waiting for the water to evaporate.....kinna like watching paint dry!


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Just about dried up.........in time for...........................:blink:


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Never rained a drop..........

So I got a good seal coat on.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Took a little less than a gallon, so I might put another coat on with the other gallon I got. Gonna see what it looks like tommorrow.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Got a 1st coat on..........

Forgot my camera, but took these with my phone. I will get a few pics with the camera when I go back, before I put the final coat on.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

MarvinWilleyJr said:


> Your alone on the side by side thing....it's your browser, I see them top to bottom too.


DAMN !!! You are all correct. Viewing now with my Firefox and they stack vertical - much better. Thanks :clap:

Don't understand why not with Opera


----------



## Nigel S. Shorts (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww, Arch, you just like that opera because of those nudie girls:thumbup:


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

> When it comes to cement floors (garage, basment, etc) I will ONLY use Devoe Coatings.... there is not a product on the market that can match them...


There are TONS of products that are better... I know at least 20 companies including us that can beat Devoe's best when it comes to concrete. 

However, if you're going to limit yourself to one company... Devoe is WAY better than SW.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

I will take some pics of my masterpiece tommorrow when I go back and fix it as best I can...........:blink:

Turned out horrible..........Way to big an area to keep a wet edge, and material was so thin it was hard to keep the lines from showing.

I am gonna go and try to rag it and see if I can make it look any better. I think I can make it look good this way......just gonna be alot of work. If it doesn't look right we are just gonna get the solid stain and coat it.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Well the ragging didn't do a thing!

Gonna get the solid stain and coat it, and that will take care of the bad job I did with the transparent stain. That's some tough material to work with rolling. If I had to do this size porch with this stuff.......you have to use a sprayer and just spray a even coat on. About impossible to roll. Kind of embarassed to even put the pics up of what it looks like.......but I know what I know for painting for 14 years..................and I can only do what I can do. Here is a pic of the first coat of stain still wet. And I will snap a pic tommorrow of what the second coat looks like.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Got called back to work after my 2 week vacation, so I haven't had time to get to this project. But I got a coat of solid stain on today.

I can't believe how bad the transparent stain turned out. :blink:

Anyway here are some pics of the messed up job, and then ones of how I fixxed the problem.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

......................


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Finished picture with things back like they were. Turned out pretty nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Well it sure looks like everyone will be happy with it!

( I ) feel the primer stuff is soft... and possibly not needed.

We just did one, similar. And it looked just as bad after the first coat.
And the room was NEEDED, so we did NOT get the chance to re-coat.

I use HVLP now... no more rollers.

Complaint is gonna be that it is WAY slippy when wet.
If I had found this thread sooner I would have advised SharkGrip in the topcoat. You'll see...
r


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Well it sure looks like everyone will be happy with it!
> 
> ( I ) feel the primer stuff is soft... and possibly not needed.
> 
> ...


Sharkgrip is awesome- used out here even on driveways. Still looks shiny, but no slipping...

Bay Area Painting Company


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

The solid stain I used was a flat, and it isn't slick all all. Very surprised with the product.....I didn't expect much, and turned out I was pleased with it.


----------



## Kat (Feb 8, 2008)

This site is a hoot. I'm new to the site. My business is evolving, out of my truck into a few more. It's seems hard to me..I know what I can do but getting my help in line.....there's the rub. Since I'm way too busy to actually meet other contractors during the day....this is intriguing.


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

Any pics Yet?


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Talk about a "Bump"........ This is from 2007!!!!


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

MNAD almost two years to the week. Crazy!


----------

